# Nos Favre-Leuba 352 Quartz



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello

I recently purchased this from the bay as I am now utterly infatuated with these early 70's FL quartz'z. They have a 352 calibre which is what the JLC/GP ones from the same era are using, this is due to the 3 companys being in cahootz at that time, 1970/1978 if I am not wrong.

I got this one as a brand new watch never worn unfortuantly no papaers but tags and box.

It wasnt working so I took a risk bidding but I really liked the way it looked and was hopeful it wasnt going to be a big fix. So as soon as I got it I flew down the post office and sent it to Silver Hawk (massive thanks to you m8!!)

I think one of the cogs inside the movement has come loose (lol thats nice and technical for you) and it needed a clean.

The strap seems to be a velvet like substance which I really love but I am thinking about taking it off as its the original and I would love to keep it new.

It is quite big measuring 40mm excluding crown by 45mm lug to lug and feels heavy on the wrist which I love. It is also about 19mm deep, does that make sense?

Anyway enought rambling on here it is and I MUST APOLOGIZE the photo's are really bad, a combination of a crap camera and terrible weather.

Many thanks for looking and any comments welcomed.























































PS can anyone guess what CD arrived this morning (pictured) :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting case construction on that stainless steel FL. :yes:

The movement & dial etc is in a nylon "tube"; one end of the tube has the crystal pressed into it and then a polished stainless steel bezel pressed over the nylon to hold the crystal tight. The other end of the "tube" is the same; the blue-printed case back pushes into the inside of the "tube" and another polished stainless steel bezel fits over the "tube" at this end.

The outer brushed case does nothing other than hold this tube and provide lugs for the straps etc. Makes for good water tight properties although the crown entry is not so cleaver.

Nice watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks matey :yes:


----------

